# Peja signs with Hornets...



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I didn't see anything here. Thought I'd post it



link 



> Indiana forward Peja Stojakovic, widely considered a lock to re-sign with the Pacers, is on the verge of a jump to the upstart New Orleans Hornets, ESPN.com has learned. NBA front-office sources indicate that the Hornets are offering Stojakovic a five-year deal in the $60 million range.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Didnt see that comming.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

The title of this thread is misleading. He hasn't signed with anyone yet. But he is LIKELY to sign with NO. That means we just basically got nothing in return for Artest except dumping his salary.

Oh well.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This came out of nowhere. Oh well, I don't like him on the Pacers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> The title of this thread is misleading. He hasn't signed with anyone yet. But he is LIKELY to sign with NO. That means we just basically got nothing in return for Artest except dumping his salary.
> 
> Oh well.


Change the title of the thread then man.


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

It isn't that bad...

Look, in the playoffs against Nets w/o Peja, we still played well. Now, we add White and Williams, a healthy Foster and a better Saras,and we can contend. So can the Hornets.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> The title of this thread is misleading. He hasn't signed with anyone yet. But he is LIKELY to sign with NO. That means we just basically got nothing in return for Artest except dumping his salary.
> 
> Oh well.


 If only Maggette didn't get hurt


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe 3-way deal between NOH/Ind/Lac? Sending Maggette to Indy somehow would cover the SF.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> That means we just basically got nothing in return for Artest except dumping his salary.


 :curse: 

****ing pathetic. 

I'm kinda glad Peja won't be here next year, though. Maybe we're going to get a second option that's not Stephen Jackson.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

let him go more PT for White and Williams


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

So all we have to show for that great trade for Artest and brad Miller is Scott Pollard now. I really didnt want to see him just go, I guess we are officially in rebuild mode now?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I just saw on ESPNNEWS that he agreed..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> I just saw on ESPNNEWS that he agreed..


I saw it on ESPN. ****ing unloyal *******. "I want to remain a Pacer for life" my ***. *******.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I saw it on ESPN. ****ing unloyal *******. "I want to remain a Pacer for life" my ***. *******.


Mmm. Loyal until it comes to money I see.

Oh well. Enter Granger.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Mmm. Loyal until it comes to money I see.
> 
> Oh well. Enter Granger.


And Enter Shawne Williams.

C- Foster/Harrison
PF- Jermaine/Croshere
SF- Granger/Williams/White
SG- Jackson/Jones/White
PG- AJ/Tinsley/Sarunas

Granger better ****ing be ready now, and we ****ing better ****ing get another ****ing big man. **** Peja.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It's ok. I don't think you can contend with Peja. Make playoffs? Yes. Contend? No.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

WTChan said:


> It's ok. I don't think you can contend with Peja. Make playoffs? Yes. Contend? No.


And without Peja, we might be lottery-bound, especially with teams like Chicago, Toronto, Orlando, and Boston likely to improve. ****.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Man if Tinsley steps up we are looking pretty decent but with three rookies playing it'd be kinda crazy. Hopefully Granger will step up his game some more and learn to create off the dribble cuz his mid range shot is looking nice


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Well Peja just became one of my least favorite players in the league....He knew damn good and well he wasnt coming back to Indy..Why lie just to be lying


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

WoW im in shock...I NEVER EVER thought id hear myself say that I miss having a strong small forward like Artest...but :curse: "I miss Artest"...This is flipping ridiculous...If Freddie doesnt resign you will probably see me in the news on a rampage...With Peja gone whats the status of our cap now? Are we still over and unable to sign a formidable free agent?



Least now the United States knows where the Hurricane Katrina money is going to...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Now we will definitely be able to sign Freddie and I expect us to use Austin Croshere's expiring, next years first rounder, Stephen Jackson, Jamaal Tinsley, etc... as trade bait. Mike Wells reported that we are working on a deal to bring Al Harrington to Indiana. Possibly Cro's expiring and next year's first rounder for a re-signed Harrington? Let's bring him back. **** Peja!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Well see how good Peja is when he goes up against "The Gift." 12-plus mil a year for Peja. LMAO!!! Bring back "The Hurricane!" "Baby Al!"


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

For 64 million dollars, you guys do NOT want Peja Stojakovic...

For my money, that is - as of July 12 - _worse_ than the contract Wally Szczerbiak got some years back.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah im convinced the hurricane was a government conspiracy to bring in the evil that is Peja...


Peja sits out his entire tenure here basically....is non existant in the 4th...and at this time a hurricane is just conviently ravaging New Orleans...months pass and on the first day of his Free Agency he just happens to get a 60 million dollar contract...

That has Bush written all over it...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good. 1 down, two to go (being tinsley and sjax)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: ...OK so we didn't get nothing back, personally I could care less, I'm just overwhelmed with joy that this sorry, soft, pathetic choker is finally gone...FINALLY...

We wouldn't of gone nowhere with him anyways, and though it might not seem like it now, this is definetly a blessing in disguise...I couldn't be more happier right now...

I guessed he figured since NO is likely to miss the playoffs again, he'll have another early vacation...The hell with him...Trust me guys in the long run we'll be far better off without him...

Peace you :curse: :curse:!!!

GO PACERS!!!!!


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

This is reason why I wanted Odom... I have hard time hateing Petja he got 60 mil after all... and he was here only coz our managment ****** up and Artest thought he is god and can backstab whole Pacers team... bad trade (I had mixed feelings at first coz I am bit Serbian team/Petja fan) and I wouldn't like to bring up Maggs talks since look at any Clippers boards fans basicly hate him coz he is selifis/only plays iso/makes really bad bonehead plays... Also I wouldn't want S-Jax vol 2. cos I dont want to dislike Pacers players... so still as Artest wanted to go LA we should have got Odom (who I dislike but wo can pass/rebound). **** **** ****!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Lakers didn't want to give us Odom.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Lakers didn't want to give us Odom.


True (I guess) but they did like Artest and I still think that even giveing something with him would be worth geting him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well. I didn't hate Peja until now. Ungrateful *******. I'm with Pacerholic though, I'd rather have Granger out there anyway.

And what IS our status now as far as the ability to sign a FA?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And what IS our status now as far as the ability to sign a FA?



We won't have to pay the luxary tax, and we still have the MLE, but other than that it he's departure doesn't really help us, so our best bet to land anybody would have to come in some kind of trade.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> We won't have to pay the luxary tax, and we still have the MLE, but other than that it he's departure doesn't really help us, so our best bet to land anybody would have to come in some kind of trade.



Ahhh, okay. Thanks for clearing that up p-hol...you the man!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Ahhh, okay. Thanks for clearing that up p-hol...you the man!



Nah nah you da man!..... :cheers:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Peja wants to retire a Pacer, but only if he gets the playoffs off.*

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/pacers/2006-05-16-stojakovic_x.htm?csp=34



> Peja Stojakovic believes he and Jermaine O'Neal could be cornerstones for the Indiana Pacers. But first, Stojakovic and his new team need to agree on a contract.
> Stojakovic came to Indiana from Sacramento in a midseason trade for Ron Artest. He wants to stay, even though he'll officially become a free agent next month, his agent David Bauman said.
> 
> "There's no question Peja was happy in Indiana," Bauman said. "He would like to re-sign, and he would like to finish his career as a Pacer."
> ...


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

just thought i'd chime in. i saw someone say how they wished they had artest back. ughhh!!!!!!!!!!!
in absolutely no way in hell wouild i want that selfish lunatic here again. artest could never be counted on. he already fell apart in a game in the playoffs against the spurs last year- he will do it again. i do not miss that jerk one bit. 
as far as peja- i am disapointed we won't be getting anything back but, that's the way it goes sometimes.
man i really hope we don't bring al harrington back.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

clownskull said:


> just thought i'd chime in. i saw someone say how they wished they had artest back. ughhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> in absolutely no way in hell wouild i want that selfish lunatic here again. artest could never be counted on. he already fell apart in a game in the playoffs against the spurs last year- he will do it again. i do not miss that jerk one bit.
> as far as peja- i am disapointed we won't be getting anything back but, that's the way it goes sometimes.
> man i really hope we don't bring al harrington back.


Love this post people should realize that it was Artest who **** us 2 yes two seasons in row closed our championship contending window (and hes for some time) screwed Reggies career ending and still people think "well but he is tough on court so I guess he is good" well people should see that he is insecure quitter who has mental issues and has no honor or loyality. Also Al thinks too much of himself and doesn't adress a need (infact he brings what we have takes minutes and ****load of cash).


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Banjoriddim said:


> Love this post people should realize that it was Artest who **** us 2 yes two seasons in row closed our championship contending window (and hes for some time) screwed Reggies career ending and still people think "well but he is tough on court so I guess he is good" well people should see that he is insecure quitter who has mental issues and has no honor or loyality.


Are we blaming Peja for ****ing us over the past 2 seasons? No. So don't make it an argument about Artest. Yes, Artest is an insecure, nutjob, but that has nothing to do with the ***** we were talking about.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Artest is an insecure, nutjob, but that has nothing to do with the ***** we were talking about.



Exactly....I'm so tired of hearing about this bum too....he's been gone for a looong time....Please let us move on huh....

Right now it should be all about our Pacers, not about those two scumbags....


----------

